# Lumps on both teats



## Shantel Bryan (Jun 15, 2017)

I know a similar thread was solved but my situation is different than other threads. My sannen doe is a second freshener. I had a very hard time drying her up before she kidded. She kept developing mastitis every time I tried. I finally went to the vet after I cleared her up again with frequent milkings (I did this about three times before). The vet gave me a drying antibiotic for cows that I gave her half of. I kept a very close watch on her and while she never seemed to dry up she acted fine and never had a raise in temperature. I've heard about does that can't be dried up. I figured she was one of them. I always pull the babies right away and bottle feed them so there is no separation anxiety. When first milking her it was like the milk dried inside of her and was very hard to get out. I kept working with her and got it all out and while sore she milked fine afterward. Milking is fine now, but she developed lumps in her teats about the size of peas. They do not move and seem be part of her teat they are located near her udder. I have massaged them for about a month now and nothing. She milks fine and gives me over half a gallon of milk at each milking. Although her milk is bitter tasting like the colostrum is still in it. I feed it to the babies so it is not wasted. But what could it be? I have been massaging her twice a day with udder balm and I use a vaccum to milk her with. The milker is weak and can only milk one goat at a time so I know the pressure is not to much.


----------



## jdavenport (Jul 19, 2012)

You should send a sample of milk in to test and see what you're dealing with. Also, they can test to see which antibiotic will help her. Sounds like she might still have infection in her udder, which her body has walled off, but is still affecting milk taste. What percent of protein are you feeding?


----------



## Shantel Bryan (Jun 15, 2017)

jdavenport said:


> You should send a sample of milk in to test and see what you're dealing with. Also, they can test to see which antibiotic will help her. Sounds like she might still have infection in her udder, which her body has walled off, but is still affecting milk taste. What percent of protein are you feeding?


16% I'm pretty sure goat feed is extremely limited here. But I fed it to her last year and the other two does are on it. Thanks I will send in a sample.


----------

